

I bought a domain at NameCheap today, because GoDaddy supported SOPA - bitanarch
http://martinkou.blogspot.com/2011/12/i-bought-domain-at-namecheap-today.html

======
gipton
me too, i moved 5 domains to namecheap today. i don't support sopa.

